# Bach, Busoni, Beethoven



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Yuuko Shiokawa / András Schiff
Bach, Busoni, Beethoven

Release Date November 17, 2017
Duration01:16:06
Genre
Classical
Styles
Chamber Music
Recording DateDecember, 2016
Recording Location
Auditorio Stelio Molo RSI, Lugano

3.5/5 R


----------

